# I joined the led club ( video)



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I changed out my dual headlight bulbs to LED'S ..
I found these at the fleamarket $10.00 each. They were roughly the same size and they had two types one for distance and the other a spread pattern. I took the distance one's. Because I added Arien's heated grips that are 30 watts the led's are only 5 watts I can run both saftely.
This talk forum is amazing & I want to thank everyone for posting all their ideas for led's ...ect.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kick butt! Looks great!! 

Did you end up using a smoothing capacitor at all?


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Those look really good!!!! Makes me wonder if no hand warmers were there if you could have two more on the intake and a small one on the shoot. You would be a Christmas tree and probably see through your neighbors house!! Did you have to convert ac power to dc power at all. Or did you just wire direct from the two wire pigtail that supplies the original headlamp? In advance, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Pics of my humble attempt of 55 watt, 12 volt standard fog lights*

My attempt with 55 watts dual fog lights


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I used the halogen headlight that was factory on my ariens deluxe 28 and I bought a 2nd one for the left side. When I installed the heated grips it came with a complete harness including the headlight one. The whole thing was plug & play so all I needed was the 2nd headlight. I removed the original headlight bulbs and put in the led's which had the same 2 prong setup. No other Modifications were done except to file down the led light housing to fit the original outer waterproof housing from ariens.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

loneraider said:


> I used the halogen headlight that was factory on my ariens deluxe 28 and I bought a 2nd one for the left side. When I installed the heated grips it came with a complete harness including the headlight one. The whole thing was plug & play so all I needed was the 2nd headlight. I removed the original headlight bulbs and put in the led's which had the same 2 prong setup. No other Modifications were done except to file down the led light housing to fit the original outer waterproof housing from ariens.


Interesting. This means that they should be powered by AC, but I don't see any flickering. I doubt you have a provision for DC, but you never know I guess. Do you know if they are AC or DC?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Interesting. This means that they should be powered by AC, but I don't see any flickering. I doubt you have a provision for DC, but you never know I guess. Do you know if they are AC or DC?


I'm interested in this as well, doesn't seem to be flickering?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

KC Snow 28 said:


> My attempt with 55 watts dual fog lights


I'd make a run to the auto parts store or maybe home depot and pick up some self adhesive clips to route the wires cable in. Make it more professional looking and less likely to snag something.
Might have to wait for a warm day to clean the area and get some good adhesion.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I found out more info on these bulbs.They are both ac and dc with no flicker at all. 






4 Watt MR16 LED bulb | LED Flood Light Bulbs and LED Spot Light Bulbs | Household Lighting | Super Bright LEDs


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, that makes sense, I bet they have a rectifier built in.  Although, I did notice they are not weather-proof. That's something I may be concerned with.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

They go inside the weather proof housing lights from ariens and these light housings are well made.The great thing about these is that they are real easy to change a bulb if you have to. These LED's last thousands of hours
and I did drop one on the garage floor by mistake and it still works.
Last video to show how bright these are./


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

loneraider said:


> They go inside the weather proof housing lights from ariens and these light housings are well made.The great thing about these is that they are real easy to change a bulb if you have to. These LED's last thousands of hours
> and I did drop one on the garage floor by mistake and it still works.
> Last video to show how bright these are./
> 
> Ariens Deluxe 28 LED light mod - YouTube


good deal, I was thinking the housing was weatherproof but didn't know for sure. You should be set then. I know how bright they are, as I have 4 - 10W CREE LED's on my Pro 32. You can see it -HERE- comparing the stock light to the LED's.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy crap those's are bright...lol , You did a great job installing them.
I bet the snowblower manufactures will be switching to all LED's soon.
thanks for posting.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

loneraider said:


> Holy crap those's are bright...lol , You did a great job installing them.
> I bet the snowblower manufactures will be switching to all LED's soon.
> thanks for posting.



thanks!

Keep an eye out for superedge's video, as his setup on his Honda is going to be darn bright as well. He's got one 37watt bulb + 2 of those 10W ones I have.


----------

